# Any "modern" guitars with 24.75" scale?



## MoshJosh (Jul 16, 2014)

I find the scale on my explorer to be really comfortable only problem (and it's not a big probably, I can survive) is many of the guitars I like are 25.5. I guess I should say "any super strats with 24.75" scale" I know esp's eclipse and ex series are that scale length but they aren't really doing it for me at the moment, only one in can think of is the Caparison Horus and I can't afford it. Thin necks and Floyd preferred 

Anyone else like gibson scale length?


----------



## JD27 (Jul 16, 2014)

ESP or Edwards Maverick if you can find one.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 16, 2014)

Carvin neck-through st300 or DC-series with Becker neck profile. 25.0" scale. Or just get the becker model.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 16, 2014)

I love the Gibson scale length... I've built a few 24.74" scale 24 fret necks for RG's and Jems.

One of my favorite guitars is a hardtail RG shaped custom I built with a 24.75" scale...









And a 24.75" scale for a 6 String "Green Dot"


----------



## gunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Schecter c1+
Esp/Edwards Maverick/Ltd MV series 
Ltd MG 750FR (rare)
BC Rich Guy Marchais Signature ASM
Godin Redline 
G&L Ascari


----------



## SpaceDock (Jul 16, 2014)

Caparison Horus

Edit:lol was wondering why no one had mentioned it.


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 16, 2014)

The GJ2 Shredder has a 24.75" scale with a compound radius. Premier Guitar recently reviewed one.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 16, 2014)

i was checking Elysian guitars fb and he has a 24.75" scale 7 , sadly i lke better 26.5"scale


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 16, 2014)

F1Filter said:


> The GJ2 Shredder has a 24.75" scale with a compound radius. Premier Guitar recently reviewed one.



I like the headstock on that


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 16, 2014)

That gj looks pretty sick but I assume it isn't to much cheaper than a Horus


----------



## decreebass (Jul 16, 2014)

If you can dig the design, the EBMM Armada is 24.75"


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 16, 2014)

dont mind the design just the price tag


----------



## decreebass (Jul 17, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> dont mind the design just the price tag



I mind both lol. 

If it was the price of an AL (sub-$2K) then I'd be onboard. But these things are more than a JP! I'll still probably end up owning one eventually, but it's not even on my GAS radar yet.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 17, 2014)

What's your price range and ideal body style? Something flat like an RG or a carved top?

With something like a RG550 or 570 you could buy used for $400 and have a neck built to 24.75" scale, then sell the original neck to recoup some of the damage.

That way you'd have all the hardware you need and it would be cheaper than piecing everything together. That's what I did with my green dot...


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 17, 2014)

well for now its just wishful thinking but I couldn't imagine spending more than $1000


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 17, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> well for now its just wishful thinking but I couldn't imagine spending more than $1000



That's actually a very doable budget if you don't go crazy with exotic woods and complex inlays on a conversion neck.

Edit: Just noticed you were from Junction man, I lived in podunk Rifle for 7 years, used to go to Junction all the time. My buddy's family used to own the Peach Tree Inn, we used to get free rooms there after the bars


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 17, 2014)

haha small world I used to have family in Rifle/Silt and I've camped up there a couple times


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 17, 2014)

Godin Redline HB Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend



JD27 said:


> ESP or Edwards Maverick if you can find one.



There's also the LTD MV-100, MV-200, and MV-300, which are discontinued but can be found used.


----------



## Nag (Jul 17, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> Caparison Horus
> 
> Edit:lol was wondering why no one had mentioned it.




This. Every time I see one in a video, GAS strikes. Why don't the shops around me ever have one ?


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 17, 2014)

You could get a Strat or a Soloist with a Warmoth Conversion neck.

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Conversion Necks


----------



## stevexc (Jul 17, 2014)

Dean ML, at least the chicago flame ones.

EDIT haha that's not a superstrat disregard me


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 17, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Dean ML, at least the chicago flame ones.
> 
> EDIT haha that's not a superstrat disregard me



Still good to know though


----------



## JD27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Demo ESP Edwards E MV 125FR 27 Frets Maverick Electric Guitar 4 15 | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ESP-Edwards...05&prg=10073&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=231262578773&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ESP-Edwards...n-/271548147800?pt=Guitar&hash=item3f3987e858


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jul 17, 2014)

Peavey Vandenberg, if you consider late 80's modern.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 17, 2014)

guitarmadillo said:


> Peavey Vandenberg, if you consider late 80's modern.


I actually kinda like the Vandenberg model


----------



## fastmerc (Jul 17, 2014)

Vandenberg's are great! I dont even really like the shorter scale that much, but I do like Vandy's.

What you probably want to look for even though its not "modern" is a Jackson Professional Fusion series. They were made in the early to mid 90's and there are different versions the Fusion Pro being the high end of the range. The necks are the most similar to Ibanez that Ive played by another big company and I know you like Ibby necks.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 17, 2014)

fastmerc said:


> Vandenberg's are great! I dont even really like the shorter scale that much, but I do like Vandy's.
> 
> What you probably want to look for even though its not "modern" is a Jackson Professional Fusion series. They were made in the early to mid 90's and there are different versions the Fusion Pro being the high end of the range. The necks are the most similar to Ibanez that Ive played by another big company and I know you like Ibby necks.



I guess those are similar to the Charvel Fusion models?


----------



## fastmerc (Jul 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> I guess those are similar to the Charvel Fusion models?



Yes basically the same guitar. Just a little newer than the Charvel series, but those are certainly a good choice also.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jul 17, 2014)

A warmoth conversion neck is looking like a sweet option with like a charvel SoCal sandimas vibe. Any reason for an angled stock with a locking nut?


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 18, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> A warmoth conversion neck is looking like a sweet option with like a charvel SoCal sandimas vibe. Any reason for an angled stock with a locking nut?



As long as the strings are sitting against the slots in the back of the nut and not floating off it, you're good. A string tree should take care of that with a straight headstock...


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 18, 2014)

Didn't the guy from Chimera have a Sif with ESP that was 24.75, 24 fret, thin it was a single EMG 81 and FR.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 18, 2014)

Chiba666 said:


> Didn't the guy from Chimera have a Sif with ESP that was 24.75, 24 fret, thin it was a single EMG 81 and FR.



Boom, yup. RA-600


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thats the one


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 19, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-reviews/275189-gibson-explorer-7-a.html#post4101496


----------



## DslDwg (Jul 19, 2014)

Electric Guitars Iceman - IC520 | Ibanez guitars

Electric Guitars Destroyer - DT520FM | Ibanez guitars

Electric Guitars FRM - FRM250MF Paul Gilbert | Ibanez guitars


----------



## SeventhSlinger (Jul 23, 2014)

My Schecter Damien Elite is a 24.75, I assume they have a bunch other in that scale length so check them out.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 23, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Boom, yup. RA-600



Always thought that was a cool model, had absolutely no idea that it was a 24.75" scale.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 23, 2014)

The Jackson Fusion.


----------



## gunch (Jul 25, 2014)

There are 24.75" scale J-Custom RGs too, JCRG11M


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 25, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> There are 24.75" scale J-Custom RGs too, JCRG11M



Very cool... I never knew Ibanez made 24.75" scale J Customs


----------



## Thanatopsis (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure if you're into V's, but Jackson KV2T is 24.75" scale.

USA KV2T King V


----------



## tmemike (Aug 5, 2014)

For six stringers I feel like the standard strat scale is perfect, as long as you aren't tuning to anything lower than drop Bb. It's got just enough give to produce some sexy vibrato, but just enough tension so as to maintain intonation and keep the strings from becoming like noodles.


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 5, 2014)

Not a superstrat, but... ESP LTD Vipers are 24.75


----------



## Rawkmann (Aug 5, 2014)

I really wish more companies would produce 'strat' style guitars with a 24.75 scale length as well. My fingers are not long and its so much easier to play with the shorter scale length. My main guitar is a modified Kramer Proaxe with the 24.75 scale and someday I hope to find a Nightswan. Used to have a USA Jackson Fusion that I so regret getting rid of years ago. On Ebay You can usually find the Edwards Maverick guitars from Japanese sellers for around $1,000 USD which look amazing.


----------



## ambler3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Surprised nobody has mentioned PRS, they are all in either 24.75" or 25" scale as far as I know.


----------

